# Annoying Userform Action



## JLouis (Dec 30, 2022)

Howdy! I have a userform with labels that you can click and go to another WS. It works fine but the nonModal UF has an annoying cursor that blinks on the label after selection. I've attached a zoom picture of the action. I've created a TB with zero height/width and set focus to it but it didn't work. I've toyed with the properties to no avail.

Does anyone know a setting that would prevent this action?

Much thanks.


----------



## Micron (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't experience that on a non-modal uf label. Are you sure it's not a textbox formatted to look like a label (don't know if you created the form or not).


----------



## JLouis (Dec 30, 2022)

I checked it out and you are correct. The label is on top of a TB. So it's the TB showing a cursor. What's the best way to get rid of that?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Micron (Dec 30, 2022)

Move it, or hide/disable it? If the label background is transparent I believe that a user click is actually on the textbox so it will come to the front temporarily, or at least receive the focus and act like that.


----------



## JLouis (Dec 30, 2022)

Thanks. I set a TB to zero heaight/width and put focus on that. It solved that annoyance. Thanks for bringing it to light.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Micron (Dec 31, 2022)

You're welcome, and same to you!


----------

